# Hey SSF



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

So... what have I missed?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back stranger. You missed some great slingshot builds , some new ideas , some awesome shots and as always a little drama.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

missed you buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey long time no see welcome back

cheerio


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome back. Last time I heard you were trying out butterfly shooting style. So, you're still alive....... :wave: :wave:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back ABG. You and your sense of humor have been missed. 
Anyway, glad to see you back.

Be well,
SF


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome back, great to have you again


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

hey buns! :wave:

good to see you around.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to see *you* buns, not your buns.

Welcome back!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's great to see you back, buns and all! :cookie:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, I remember you!

You were that funny guy ...which used to like slingshots too.

LOL!!!! Just kidding you!!  Welcome back!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

glad to see you back buns :king:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I thought you were kill...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

